# ford 2000 ring gear teeth



## jeff1234 (May 26, 2015)

I just bought a ford 2000 tractor 3cyl gas serial number G305123 and I am having a problem with the starter, when I bought it the starter was not installed it was new in the box I got her home and installed the starter and it dosent want to engage the flywheel. I got to looking and by all appearances the flywheel ring gear looks new. my question is how many teeth should be on my flywheel one parts place says the gas burner has 162 teeth and the diesel has 128 teeth and another says all have 128 teeth. also how many teeth should the starter have? thanks in advance
Jeff


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jeff,

Your serial number should start with an A (Antwerp, Belgium), B (Basildon, England), or C (USA). Therefore I'm assuming it's a C = Made in USA. That serial number indicates a 1971 manufacture date. 

If you are interested, post the three sets of numbers on the flat spot just above and behind the starter, and we'll interpret them for you. Model info., mfg. date, and serial number. 

______________________________________________

Below is a copy of a post by *RickB* on the YT forum. Rick is an expert on Ford tractors. Hope this makes sense to you. 

"There's 2 ring gears for post-64 Fords. 128 tooth for all Diesels and 4 cylinder gas tractors after 6/1971. This diesel ring gear (and late gas) requires the commonly available 5" Lucas starter. IIRC the 3 cylinder (and 5000 prior to 6/71) gas ring gear tooth count is 162. This ring gear requires the common D7NN11001A starter with the remote mounted solenoid/relay. Either combination can be used on any 4 cylinder gas Ford built 1965 and up. The 5" starter and coarse ring gear will live longer cranking a 4 cylinder, but won't fit between the flywheel and carb of a 3 cylinder."
_______________________________________________ 

As I understand the above, your tractor should have the 162 tooth ring gear? You may have to count the teeth on the ring gear, since it looks new (could be 128 tooth?) 

What puzzles me is that I have seen ring gears for sale for a 2000 (gas or diesel) that had 128 teeth?


----------



## jeff1234 (May 26, 2015)

you are correct sir, it is a "C" at the beginning here are the numbers you requested as best as I could read them
B1022B
1F18B
*C305123* the * is actually a diamond shape 
I have seen both 128 and 162, I am going to count the teeth and try the starter for that amount of teeth, thanks for the help, I am interested in any advice or comments or suggestions.
jeff


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Jeff,

Your tractor's numbers translate as follows:

Model Info: B1022B
Model - B10 - Ford 2000 tractor, all purpose.
Engine - 2 - Gasoline engine.
PTO - 2 - Transmission driven PTO, 540 rpm.
Transmission - 2 - 6x2 speed manual transmission (3x1 + Hi/Low)

Manufacturing Code: 1F18B
Year - 1 - 1971
Month/day - F18 - June 18th
Work Shift - B - Day Shift

Serial Number C305123 
Country Code - C - Made in USA.
S/N - 305123 is consistent with mid-year 1971 manufacture.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Jeff,

Let us know what you found and how it worked out.


----------



## jeff1234 (May 26, 2015)

will do and thanks for the help


----------



## jeff1234 (May 26, 2015)

I took off the starter and counted 128 teeth. is it possible to change the starter gear on the starter I have to make it mesh?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Jeff,

Check with your local Ford/New Holland dealership. If you don't have a local dealership, contact Messick's (they are a New Holland dealership - see ad at top of this page). 

I suspect that a bendix gear for a Ford 2000 diesel starter should work, because a Ford 2000 diesel uses a 128 tooth ring gear. But I can't be certain that the starters are the same. Both the gas and diesel starters for a 2000 are 4-1/2". 

Also, you can check with Yesterdays Tractor Co. to determine how they get around this situation (tel. 1-800-853-2651). They sell 128 tooth ring gears for both gas and diesel Ford 2000's.

What is the part number for your current starter (should be on starter or on box), and how many teeth does it have on the bendix gear? 

Good Luck, and lets us know how it works out


----------

